# Recommended wiring kits GAUGE for Kicker Hideaway subwoofer



## insoc (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello. I'm going to install a Kicker Hideaway powered sub Hideaway | KICKER with RMS power of 150 watts 14.4v
In my country there are not a lot of options and basically the only "serious" brand is Stinger. I'm deciding which Stinger wiring kit should I buy: the 4 8 or 10 gauge one? I don't want to go cheap on this, I mean, I rather be conservative and have extra protection than do be tight. Stinger Electronics | Products

Thank you for your help in this matter!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

10 gauge will work just fine, wont leave you room to add other amps in the future, but if that is all your going for, it will work fine. The fusing on the amp is 10 amps.


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

Those come with their own wiring harness. It's about 12-13ft long.

The shop I work at sells those things and I have yet to be impressed by anything about them. If you have no other options, they do make noises that resemble bass, sort of. . .


----------



## insoc (Jan 30, 2013)

tophatjimmy said:


> Those come with their own wiring harness. It's about 12-13ft long.
> 
> The shop I work at sells those things and I have yet to be impressed by anything about them. If you have no other options, they do make noises that resemble bass, sort of. . .


You are talking about the Kicker Hideaway subwoofer? Yes I know a duly full subwoofer it isn't but I think is the best solution for a ultra small below the seat subwoofer.
I was very interested in the Focal iBus20 but they don't sell it at amazon.com and via crutchfield.com they WON'T accept my payment even tough I'm using a certified paypal card!
Anyway I have read quite good reviews for the Kicker Hideways. Here's hoping it will sound adequate for my needs.


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

insoc said:


> You are talking about the Kicker Hideaway subwoofer? Yes I know a duly full subwoofer it isn't but I think is the best solution for a ultra small below the seat subwoofer.
> I was very interested in the Focal iBus20 but they don't sell it at amazon.com and via crutchfield.com they WON'T accept my payment even tough I'm using a certified paypal card!
> Anyway I have read quite good reviews for the Kicker Hideways. Here's hoping it will sound adequate for my needs.


Yes, for certain situations, it may be all that will work for you. And they are 'ok' from a performance standpoint, but it can't compare to a 'real' subwoofer. Its capabilities are fairly limited.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

We have installed several of those units, and they actually work really well as long as you understand their limitations. Also, the power wire that comes with it is perfectly adequate.


----------



## insoc (Jan 30, 2013)

Chaos said:


> We have installed several of those units, and they actually work really well as long as you understand their limitations. Also, the power wire that comes with it is perfectly adequate.


Excuse my ignorance but does that mean I don't need to buy anything more (no wiring kits nor other cables) to install the subwoofer? No Stinger 10 gauge needed? I did buy the Kicker special RCA adapter. Any other suggestions? Thank you very much! I just want to have everything ready for the installer that is coming this Saturday.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah, the harness comes with probably 15' of power wire / turn on wire + a short ground wire. All you will need is a set of RCA if you're using that adapter.


----------



## insoc (Jan 30, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Yeah, the harness comes with probably 15' of power wire / turn on wire + a short ground wire. All you will need is a set of RCA if you're using that adapter.


Thank you! Any good quality RCA cable would do, right? Even the "good" quality ones they sell at Radio Shack?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Grab some of the Dope series RCA from DIYMA - they are 50% off right now


----------



## insoc (Jan 30, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Grab some of the Dope series RCA from DIYMA - they are 50% off right now


Wish I could, really, but I don't live in USA!


----------

